# Fishing: Naples Pier



## Noelle-Marie (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi! My name is Noelle and my husband and I will be traveling to Naples for the first two weeks of April and plan to do some fishing from the Naples Pier. I have been down there fishing 5-6 times in the past, but have always gone with my dad who knows a bit more about fishing. We fish Lake St. Clair here is Michigan and there is a big variety of fish to catch...about 3 (Ha Ha). so naturally, we are anxious for some action on the pier! What type of rod/set-up works best? What size hooks, and with or without sinkers? Are shrimp the best to use? We are trying to get as much as we can before we come down! What can we expect to catch in April? Could you recommend any good tackle/bait stores? We will most likely need to get a gaft (which they do not sell here) and some other stuff. Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

Noelle-Marie said:


> Hi! My name is Noelle and my husband and I will be traveling to Naples for the first two weeks of April and plan to do some fishing from the Naples Pier. I have been down there fishing 5-6 times in the past, but have always gone with my dad who knows a bit more about fishing. We fish Lake St. Clair here is Michigan and there is a big variety of fish to catch...about 3 (Ha Ha). so naturally, we are anxious for some action on the pier! What type of rod/set-up works best? What size hooks, and with or without sinkers? Are shrimp the best to use? We are trying to get as much as we can before we come down! What can we expect to catch in April? Could you recommend any good tackle/bait stores? We will most likely need to get a gaft (which they do not sell here) and some other stuff. Thanks to anyone who can help!


not a Naples expert but I can assume you'll catch the same as over east coast side. Trout, Reds, Ladyfish, catfish, Sheephead, Whiting etc.

Use shirmp...live best, dead OK. Small hooks, 1-2 size. 

Bring a bridge/pier net.... no need for gaff.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't fish the pier too often but I think you'll do fine with any kind of setup you have that has 20lb or so line on it. I see people there fishing a variety of ways from spoons to soft plastics to bottom. There can be strong current there at times so I would plan on possibly needing as much as 2 oz. to hold the bottom.

No need for a gaff or net, there is a net on the pier. For hook size I would go with a 2/0 circle, or a 1/0 bait for the sheepies.

The best tacle store in Naples is Ace hardware on Tamiami Trail and 2nd Ave North, but they don't have live bait. I would go to Anglers Answer further down U.S. 41 or Del's which is on Bayshore drive South of Tamiami Trail. Del's is open 24 hours too.


----------



## Noelle-Marie (Feb 18, 2008)

*Thanks for the info!*

NewtoNaples/TacklePoor:
Appreciate all of the good advice and info, especially about the bait/tackle shops. You have been very helpful and we are really looking forward to coming down!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

If you like snook fishing, try fishing near Lowdermilk Park and a little south near the little rock jetties, where the old Tides Inn used to be, which is a few hundred yards south. 

Fish close to shore and cast parallel in the surf trough. Lots of big snook cruising the beach in that area. 

Live shrimp or sardines if you can get em, or white buck tail jigs, any white plastic jerkbait, silver spoons, and MirrOlure type plugs will do the trick especially in the mornings, evenings, and at night depending on the tide and moon phase.


----------

